# VOTE for us to win $50,000 in the Pepsi Refresh Project!



## APBT_Fanatic (May 1, 2011)

***Unlike the Chase Community Giving Grant, we actually have a chance to win and will not be disqualified (Pepsi pre-screened their applicants).***

*PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!

Our rescue is in this month's running for voting in the Pepsi Refresh Project for the $50,000 grant! We need to be a finalist in the Top 10 to recieve the grant!*

Please network our rescue's link like crazy and help us generate as many votes as possible! I was holding off on networking this exciting news until it was finalized, but our rescue is going to close escrow on 8.63 acres of land in El Mirage (near Victorville, approx. 88 miles from LA) to build a facility on for not only our rescue, but to offer low-cost & cage-free boarding and eventually training to other rescuers and members of the public! If we win this grant, it will give us a HUGE jumpstart in our fundraising, and will help us out greatly so we can start to build even sooner!

Networking ideas:
*post on FaceBook, Twitter, message boards
*send via email
*pass out flyers (at the park, etc.)
*leave flyers at local vets, boarding facilities, groomers, pet stores, etc.
*take flyers to pass out at school
*and anything else you can think of!

*Here is our link to vote. Please VOTE DAILY!
http://www.refresheverything.com/leashanimalrescue

Also, please TEXT DAILY! Text: 106344 to Pepsi (73774).*

Please see attached for a simple half-page flyer (cut in half to make 2 flyers) I made to be passed out.
Let me know if you would like different flyers, and I will work on some!

THANK YOU! 

Kelly
President-Founder
~LEASH Animal Rescue~
[email protected]
www.leashanimalrescue.org


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I posted it on F/B. Good luck!


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I posted it on F/B. Good luck!


----------

